# valeters



## chaperz (Apr 9, 2014)

can anybody recommend a decent valeter in the northwest area(preston) my 225 needs everything doing top to bottom!?

cheers AJ


----------



## sweeney23 (Feb 20, 2014)

do it yourself


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

sweeney23 said:


> do it yourself


Helpfull..... :roll:


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

sweeney23 said:


> do it yourself


Not everyone is comfortable taking a machine polisher to their car :roll:

To the OP, I don't live round your area but I typed in Preston car detailing (detailing instead of valeting) and quite a few results came up though


----------



## sweeney23 (Feb 20, 2014)

a valeter doesn't use machine polishers detailers do theres a massive difference thats why said do it him self


----------



## sweeney23 (Feb 20, 2014)

buy halfords 3 for 2 
shampoo your choice 
alloy cleaner
hand polish ( meguiars )
clay bar kit ( meguiars )
a wax nxt liquid wax meguairs or others 
some cloths ( microfibres ) 
bucket

a little investment which will keep you going 
step one rinse car down to loose any dirt if have a pressure washer be best option and if have a snow lance another option again aren't required but do help
step 2 wash alloys 
step 3 wash car 
step 4 clay car( optional step as a valter wouldn't do that tbh ) makes paint nice and smooth tho and removes dirt a normal wash doesn't 
step 5 rinse car down again then dry 
step 6 polish car
step 7 wax car there basically what a valt would be then hoover the interior 
details is a completely different ball game which do involve 


some choices i have others are in there box


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Even us females do it ourselves (clean the car that is!), I even have a machine polisher. Claying has done wonders to my car and is so easy to do so I'd definitely recommend having a go.

This is my car not long after I bought it:









And this is it now:









All done with my own elbow grease (and a bit of help from Autoglym) 8)

I'm not far from Preston, perhaps I could start charging - now there's a thought!


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Shame your not closer! There's some decent detailers up North!


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

sweeney23 said:


> a valeter doesn't use machine polishers detailers do theres a massive difference thats why said do it him self


The 'Valeters' and Detailers are only different by what they choose to call themselves these days, valeting is more of an old term now and some that have done it for years still offer paint correction of some sort on their packages.

The reason why Detailing is the new Buzz word is that everyone and their uncle in car parks is now a 'Valeter' so it kind of takes away the credibility of 'Valeting' ....You're right though when you think of valeting vs Detailing you'd say detailing was much more involved/skilled.

I Suggested searching for detailers as the OP said he needed "everything doing top to bottom"


----------



## sweeney23 (Feb 20, 2014)

TomBorehamUK said:


> sweeney23 said:
> 
> 
> > a valeter doesn't use machine polishers detailers do theres a massive difference thats why said do it him self
> ...


again someones perception of top to bottom could be just a good wash or a decon and wax so its down to the op as he's not really made much of what he actually wants , my top to bottom will be different from someone else as id be steam cleaning engine bay to taken alloys off and doing the arches to machining thats my top to bottom


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

sweeney23 said:


> TomBorehamUK said:
> 
> 
> > sweeney23 said:
> ...


Hence why Valeters/detailers offer a variety of services


----------



## chaperz (Apr 9, 2014)

lol thanks for all the feedback ladies and gents! when I say top to bottom - I mean somebody getting into every inch with an ear bud, and the leather bringing back to life, the cloth bits door cards cleaned till everything looks brand new lol


----------



## chaperz (Apr 9, 2014)

Cloud said:


> Even us females do it ourselves (clean the car that is!), I even have a machine polisher. Claying has done wonders to my car and is so easy to do so I'd definitely recommend having a go.
> 
> This is my car not long after I bought it:
> 
> ...


nice work !!


----------



## chaperz (Apr 9, 2014)

sweeney23 said:


> buy halfords 3 for 2
> shampoo your choice
> alloy cleaner
> hand polish ( meguiars )
> ...


cheers!


----------

